# Russia Moving More Tanks to Ukraine



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> KIEV/MOSCOW (Reuters) - Ukraine's military accused Russia on Friday of sending a column of 32 tanks and truckloads of troops into the country's east to support pro-Russian separatists fighting government forces.
> 
> Thursday's cross-border incursion, if confirmed, is a significant escalation of a conflict that has killed more than 4,000 people since the separatists rose up in mid-April and would call into question Russia's commitment to a two-month-old ceasefire deal.
> 
> ...


Ukraine accuses Russia of sending in tanks, escalating crisis


----------



## casual (Oct 16, 2014)

Man, I feel like Putin is just testing the waters to see how far he can go before our pansy pres says something. I fear the day he realizes our president wont do anything.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Seen yesterday that [email protected]@ sent a secret letter to the leader in Iran. Maybe he could send a love letter to Putin also.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I believe Putin already knows what he can do and how he will do it. He is the world class violinist and the west is the violin. Wonder if this is in response to declining oil and gas prices in addition to ethnic majorities? Still no war material in support from the US to the Ukraine.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Russian-speaking population in those areas (ethnic Ukrainians and Russians) have been severely mistreated by the so called Ukrainian government for decades, the people asked Putin to intervene, so he did. My mom was born in Donetsk, it used to be the city of gardens, now it's all rubble and blood. I hate the Ukrainian government, they will always beg for America to give them constant financial help and military and give them permission to continue mistreat its citizens.. America says yes every time without truly considering what's happening.. All they did was go on a tour of Maidan in Kiev, led on a leash and sucked-up to at full force. Canada just like US.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

casual said:


> Man, I feel like Putin is just testing the waters to see how far he can go before our pansy pres says something. I fear the day he realizes our president wont do anything.


Not everything is about your clueless president.

Edited to add: Sorry, I don't mean to be sharp with you, this is my country and my people.. Most news organizations don't report what's actually happening and WHY it's happening.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Did anyone listen to Putin's speech that I posted earlier?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sorry TG, UESD TO BE Poland. Lovs you from the Visstula , in the mountains

hem

Polish lovE Cossaks mote than USA loves

u


TorontoGal said:


> Not everything is about your clueless president.
> 
> Edited to add: Sorry, I don't mean to be sharp with you, this is my country and my people.. Most news organizations don't report what's actually happening and WHY it's happening.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

What does Poland have to do with Eastern Ukraine? Poles hate us.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I see a round of golf coming up... That's the answer isn't it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Russian-speaking population in those areas (ethnic Ukrainians and Russians) have been severely mistreated by the so called Ukrainian government for decades, the people asked Putin to intervene, so he did. My mom was born in Donetsk, it used to be the city of gardens, now it's all rubble and blood. I hate the Ukrainian government, they will always beg for America to give them constant financial help and military and give them permission to continue mistreat its citizens.. America says yes every time without truly considering what's happening.. All they did was go on a tour of Maidan in Kiev, led on a leash and sucked-up to at full force. Canada just like US.


Thanks for the insight. I do not have your insiders knowledge. Sure puts a different spin on things. How much of the eastern Ukraine do you think will become part of Russia T.G.?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Thanks for the insight. I do not have your insiders knowledge. Sure puts a different spin on things. How much of the eastern Ukraine do you think will become part of Russia T.G.?


The people want to have an autonomous republic around Donetsk area but really, half of Ukraine do not want anything to do with European Union... Ukrainian government is all about being part of EU and collecting financial welfare, which Eastern Ukrainians (both, Russian and Ukrainian speaking) hate. They are just painfully tired of horrible treatment by Ukrainian government. At this point they don't want to be part of Ukraine. There are too many reasons, too much history that Ukr government is trying to erace.

This is not about Putin, never was.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Ukrainian government is basically begging for US to go to war with Putin, they want Americans to hate Russia. I think their lies are working.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The Ukrainian government does get better treatment from the press in the US than the Eastern Ukrainians and ethnic Russians your describing TG. You don't think Russia wants a direct overland connection to the Crimea?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

If we don't support the Ukraine will they withdraw those very Hot Mail order brides?
On the other hand, will Putin slap an embargo on those Hot Russian mail order brides?
Just askin'


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Krim (Crimea) was never Ukrainian, it was simply given away. Russian government with all her failings is still financially healthier and financially progressive than Ukrainian will ever be.

My city of Odessa for example, she is located on the coast of the Black Sea and was always the centre of hard-working people who cared more about making money than politics, Odessa was about humour festivals and being good to tourists. Then Ukrainian government moved in, took away many personal posessions, small businesses, taxed to death everything in sight and imposed impossible foreign visa restrictions, the city was almost destroyed, so much was lost. Mass protests and fighting actually helped to ease ridiculous financial restrictions and the tourists are back on our gorgeous Black Sea beaches, the businesses are recovering too. If Ukraine loses Odessa, which is a military strategic and financially valuable sea port, they lose everything.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> If we don't support the Ukraine will they withdraw those very Hot Mail order brides?
> On the other hand, will Putin slap an embargo on those Hot Russian mail order brides?
> Just askin'


Don't make me slap you


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Its really about an areas ability to succeed away from the whole unaided they cannot do so can they. So now it becomes an issues of is it acceptable for another country to help another countries dissidents become a part of said country. Which in turn becomes international because now another countries whose interests align with the whole more than the dissidents can now step in which is war by proxy. 

If the dissidents in Ukraine can break away they deserve to do so but only if unaided.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

TG I was wondering do you think the Russians will support the formation of a new country from the eastern Ukraine or will it become part of Russia or a mix of both?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

ApexPredator said:


> If the dissidents in Ukraine can break away they deserve to do so but only if unaided.


Ukrainian government is not unaided.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> TG I was wondering do you think the Russians will support the formation of a new country from the eastern Ukraine or will it become part of Russia or a mix of both?


I Don't know at this point, but there were elections and Russia accepted them, Donetsk region wants to be independent.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

TG not at all sure what your point is dissadents arnt either so.........
I find fault with fighting a war VIA proxy. Who is directly supporting the Ukrainians and What is Russias goal i doubt its the well being of the locals.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sorry guys but it's not black and white, I will respectfully exit at this point.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Who made sure the present Ukrainian government was installed? Yup. The West.

Who has been pushing on the Russian borders after they swore they would not if Russia would not have a fit over the reunification of Germany even considering the angst Russia rightfully had over that event? Again, yup. The West.

What, exactly, is one expecting Putin to do? Were the tables turned, what would the West do? I know what I would do.


----------



## casual (Oct 16, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Not everything is about your clueless president.
> 
> Edited to add: Sorry, I don't mean to be sharp with you, this is my country and my people.. Most news organizations don't report what's actually happening and WHY it's happening.


No hard feelings, im not really a fan of my president either. As you know our media kind of suppresses stuff they don't want us to hear. if you have any links to what is truly going on over there i would love to read more into it, or even if you personally know. i had a friend move back with his family over there after high school but we stopped talking after he moved.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

I expect countries to act like people do in their own best interests it suits russia to support the conflict as it suits "The west" to support the government and wasnt that berlin deal with the now dead communist russia as I remember they used that to break a number of thier own agreements.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ApexPredator said:


> I expect countries to act like people do in their own best interests it suits russia to support the conflict as it suits "The west" to support the government and wasnt that berlin deal with the now dead communist russia as I remember they used that to break a number of thier own agreements.


The agreement was with a Russia that has a history with Germany; a bloody one that gave Moscow a very good reason to be uneasy about the idea of a unified Germany. Russia swallowed its fear and agreed. Are you suggesting that Putin should not feel threatened by the West's actions?

Do you think this is in our country's "best interest?" Do you think you are going to benefit? Do you think any of "We, the People" are going to benefit? You shouldn't, because the actions of the West are not in the people's best interest.

Agent provocateurs of the West worked to destabilize and oust the elected leadership that was then replaced with a pro-Western government. That is not simply taking sides in a conflict; that is creating the conflict. How did you benefit in that? We do not.

As I remember, and as we know, our government makes a point of breaking its agreements, too. This one is a particular case in point. Again, for some reason, we are taking the pro-Muslim side of the argument.

The thread offered in the opening post was that Russian tanks and fighters were entering Ukraine. Could this be happening in response to this?



> DONETSK, November 6 (RIA Novosti) - The self-proclaimed Donetsk People's Republic (DPR) has to defend itself as Kiev de-facto resumed a full-scale military action in eastern Ukraine, DPR leader Andrei Purgin said Thursday.
> "A full-scale war is underway. We are under attack, and we are defending ourselves," he said.
> Earlier on Thursday DPR reported that a tank column of Kiev security officials had entered Donetsk suburbs, and fire in Donetsk surroundings was resumed. On Monday night fighting was resumed near the Donetsk airport.


Donetsk Faces Kiev's Full-Scale Military Action: DPR Leader | World | RIA Novosti


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Ok so like stated before both sides should exit the area and leave the locals to settle it on their own.

Yes there are a dozen reasons to get involved and a dozen to not get involved people will always act in thier own interests and by extension so will the goberment but whats their best interests i do not know nor pretend too. Nor do I think one man can compile enough data to make an honest statement that they know I dare you to qoute me the names locations and depths of every significantly deep port in the world and the strategic ranges of ships in russia china the US germany etc and that is just one of a hundred factors. I caution again the government is not stupid or inept they are purposeful and resilient they are doing what they do for a reason. I am curious as to what is up and why, but I cannot fathom why we are not supporting them more directly they are anti-russian thats enough for me maybe we are just waiting for them to get a bit more polarized before stepping in or obama is trying to ruin the country.


----------

